# Woodwork classes in Long Island ? ? ?



## AdamScudder

Hey guys this post goes out in particular to anybody living in Long Island, but also to anyone who just can't find a local way of taking woodwork classes…
I've been living in Long Island for a year, building custom stuff on the north shore, and I'm always looking for new things to learn… Of course we can do it the hard way (on our own) but it would be nice to benefit from someone else's experience…
My question is if anyone knows of some real classes in Long Island, even Into Brooklyn or Queens?

And for the subject matter of my next thought, I'm considering teaching a Basic Woodwork and Safety class at my shop. I've been through 3 schools for carpentry, cabinetry and furniture and as a successful shop owner I'd like to pass on what I know and who wouldnt want another safety class?

Please chime in with your thoughts!


----------



## GregMcKenna

I've been looking myself.
I just found this; http://www.woodworking-news.com/woodworking_schools.shtml


----------



## Tomj

I'm on the north shore myself. I'm also curious of any woodworking shops. Also of any places to buy rough-cut I don't know about.


----------



## pete69

Adam Scudder are you doing classes? email me if so


----------



## zewood

Hi there. I'm on the North Shore of Long Island and have been looking for a mentor in wood work. Boces was waaaaaaaaaaaaay too expensive. The Basic Class went from $345 to over $600. I'm interested in learning how to build basic wood shop tables, Cold Frames for starting seeds, Chicken Coups and Small wood sheds. [email protected] Today is October 6 2012 thanks.


----------



## BillyD3152

Seems like many of us on the North Shore of Long Island are in the same boat.I have the same interests as thos above.


----------



## Sabu

I am also interested in joining/learning from such a class in Long Island. I am a complete newbie but love wood. (Who doesn't?) I actually have a bunch of machines that I need to learn how use properly.


----------



## treetut

Are woodworking classes still being given? I am very interested in getting information on this. Thank you.


----------



## treetut

*Did anyone find any classes on LI?*


----------



## WhoIsAlex

Im not really teaching classes, but I have a small woodworking shop that sits empty far too often. If someone wants to get together to build a small project, I wouldnt mind sharing the space. Send me a PM to discuss


----------



## gmal

I am too in nearby Eastern Queens, just off Nassau County, and I was looking for either a 'community workshop' or a "makerspace' where tools are available, looking for expertise, chat and access to tools I cant squeeze into my basement.


----------



## gmal

The nearest I know of, after extensive searching is in Brooklyn: http://www.makeville.com/index.htm. I did take a class there once, a bit of a trip, even to Queens. It was worth the effort, I learned a lot.


----------



## JenL

Hi. It's been about 2 years since this thread started… but is anyone still thinking of hosting their own beginners woodworking class. I'd be more than interested. I've been searching, and it seems like the only one that's still really open is Makeville…


----------



## treetut

Has anything become regarding classes on Long Island?


----------



## ChuckC

I'm on LI too. This isn't too far:
Connecticut Valley School of Woodworking 
249 Spencer St. 
Manchester, CT 06040


----------



## AdamScudder

I haven't checked in here in a lonnggg time…I have since moved my business back Upstate but the shop I worked with in Huntington is doing classes in conjunction with the Long Island Woodworkers Club. Contact Bob Schendorf of Schendorf Woodworking at 257 Broadway in Huntington Station. http://www.schendorfwoodworking.com/
Tell him the kid sent you


----------



## BillyD3152

Cool. Thanks.


----------



## CousinsFurniture

anyone know of woodworkers on LI looking to join shop focused on high-end residential?

www.cousins-furniture.com

[email protected]


----------



## nmssis

> Im not really teaching classes, but I have a small woodworking shop that sits empty far too often. If someone wants to get together to build a small project, I wouldnt mind sharing the space. Send me a PM to discuss
> 
> - WhoIsAlex


did anything come of this? Thanks!


----------



## Patwantagh

Hey I know this is an old post, but I have a shop in farmingdale-if anyone needs a little help, shoot me an email, I would be glad to help.
If i got enough people, i would be happy to have a few classes
I have a full shop, spray booth, cnc router a lot of toys!

[email protected]


----------



## nmssis

> Hey I know this is an old post, but I have a shop in farmingdale-if anyone needs a little help, shoot me an email, I would be glad to help.
> If i got enough people, i would be happy to have a few classes
> I have a full shop, spray booth, cnc router a lot of toys!
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> - Patwantagh


what would it cost?


----------



## Patwantagh

I guess that depends how many people and stuff-shoot me an email with contact info we can figure something out


----------



## Patwantagh

Wouldnt be much just cover materials and such


----------



## gjblax66

Adam, 
Are you offering private lessons and how much are they?
JB


----------



## TG1956

Hi Patwantagh, Are you giving lessons, I would be interested. Thanks


----------



## FervalLankman

Has anyone found anything on LI? I moved to the East End last year and I can't find anything around here. Would love to find a beginners wood working class. Been hoping someone would arrange one on Meetup(dot)com.


----------

